# what grains do you have iin your kitchen?



## subfuscpersona (Oct 26, 2004)

What grains do you have iin your kitchen? Inquiring minds, accompanied by the idly curious, want to know.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 26, 2004)

whole grains, or flours?  i have whole oats, barley, kascha (buckwheat), and flax, as well as regular ap flour and whole wheat flour.


----------



## subfuscpersona (Oct 26, 2004)

hi buckytom - no rice?


----------



## ronjohn55 (Oct 26, 2004)

subfuscpersona said:
			
		

> What grains do you have iin your kitchen? Inquiring minds, accompanied by the idly curious, want to know.



This is not a safe question to ask a homebrewer!!    

We brewers have a bad habit of looking at a pantry and thinking, hmm, what can I ferment out of that?

Needless to say, there's various barley, flaked maize, rice, and wheat, although it's technically not IN the kitchen. 

John
(I really don't drink NEARLY as much as I make it sound like...)


----------



## crewsk (Oct 26, 2004)

I have AP flour, self-rising flour, whole wheat bread flour, long-grain white rice, whole oats, about 1/2Tbsp of flax seeds(don't know what to do with them), & a packet of Shizen Green powcered barley drink mix(don't know if that one counts). I probably have more but I don't feel like going to look.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 26, 2004)

subfuscpersona said:
			
		

> hi buckytom - no rice?



sorry subfuscpersona (mind if we call you subbie? subfussie sounds funny)

i forgot rice. we have basmati, white, brown, texmati,  near east pilaf mixes, goya spanish mixes, and a long grain and wild combo.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 26, 2004)

crewsk said:
			
		

> I have AP flour, self-rising flour, whole wheat bread flour, long-grain white rice, whole oats, about 1/2Tbsp of flax seeds(don't know what to do with them), & a packet of Shizen Green powcered barley drink mix(don't know if that one counts). I probably have more but I don't feel like going to look.



crewsk, the next time someone in your family gets "backed up", put a tbsp of flax seeds in some yogurt. good for the corn chute...


----------



## crewsk (Oct 26, 2004)

I'll remember that! Thanks. Do I need to grind them up or anything since they are whole?


----------



## buckytom (Oct 26, 2004)

i eat them whole. you can tell the kids they're fleas or some kind of bug, and that you readh ere that they're really healthy for you...


----------



## crewsk (Oct 26, 2004)

Yeah telling them they are healthy will never get them to eat them!


----------



## subfuscpersona (Oct 26, 2004)

*now that I've checked the cupboards, here's my list*

rice [converted white / basmati / short-grain brown / sweet brown]
wheat [hard red / soft]
corn [regular / popcorn]
oat groats
buckwheat groats
millet
barley
kamut
triticale

oh yeah - a little flax seed that I'm trying to figure out how to use - it was an impulse buy (is flax a grain?)


----------



## crewsk (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: now that I've checked the cupboards, here's my list*



			
				subfuscpersona said:
			
		

> oh yeah - a little flax seed that I'm trying to figure out how to use - it was an impulse buy (is flax a grain?)



That's funny sub! Read back over mine & buckytoms posts here!


----------



## mudbug (Oct 26, 2004)

I have fermented grains in cylindrical cans in my fridge.


----------



## PA Baker (Oct 26, 2004)

I'm at work, but off the top of my head...Barley, brown rice, white rice, whole wheat flour, unbleached AP flour, cake flour.


----------



## Audeo (Oct 26, 2004)

LOL, mudbug!

Off the top of my head, I have AP, bread, whole wheat, rye and rice flours, wheat germ, pin oats and steelcut oats, good ole asian sticky rice (can't stand mahatma, et al), jasmine rice, stoneground cornmeal, and a bunch of grain-based crackers and stuff.  That reminds me...I'm out of Triscuits.


----------



## ironchef (Oct 26, 2004)

Some things on this list aren't grains, but the question was posted in this section so I'm including all relavant food items:

Jasmine Rice
Basmati Rice
Calrose Rice
Alborio Rice
Yellow Cornmeal
Blue Cornmeal
Panko Breadcrumbs
Rice Flour
All-Purpose Flour
Cake Flour
Mochiko Flour
Spaghetti
Linguine
Penne
Orrechiette


----------



## PA Baker (Oct 26, 2004)

Ah, I forgot the oats!  Steel cut, old fashioned, and quick cooking.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 26, 2004)

I have:

basmati rice
red rice
black rice
brown rice
ap flour
wheat flour
pasta flour
barley
oats
wild rice
sushi rice
jasmine rice

mmmm.... think that's enough rice for now!!


----------



## buckytom (Oct 26, 2004)

thanks ironchef, i forgot:

panko, abborio rice, jasmine rice, short grain(sushi) rice, and several types of whole wheat (frozen fresh) pasta


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 26, 2004)

oh no....if I list all the other stuff - 

orecchiette
ww egg noodles
spaghetti rigati
papparadelle
tubettini
orzo
acini de pepi
capallini
those snail shaped shells
lasagna noodles
vermicelli
penne rigati

FYI - when the term "rigati" is used it just means the pasta has ridges (I've also seen it spelled rigata and rigate)


----------



## kansasgirl (Oct 26, 2004)

Interesting. I have some unusual grains in my kitchen. I have hulless barley, whole rye, kamut, spelt, wild rice, Bob's Red Mill thick cut oats, McCann's Irish steel-cut oats, and whole flax.  I am not big on rice - it does not have enough texture for me. I like to make pilafs, etc that have texture and great flavor - I find that the whole grains are really superior for that.


----------



## subfuscpersona (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: now that I've checked the cupboards, here's my list*



			
				crewsk said:
			
		

> subfuscpersona said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmmm, yes, I see what you mean.


----------



## luvs (Oct 27, 2004)

i have barley, arborio rice, 3 boxes of instant rice, a bag and a box of
brown rice,  a bag of white rice and a box of white rice, oats, non-instant rice, polenta, penne, orzo, angelhair, fettucini, linguine, lasagna noodles, 'baby pasta', extra-fine egg noodles, kluski noodles, wide egg noodles, thin spaghetti #9, elbow macaroni, medium egg noodle flakes, raditatore, ziti, rigatoni, rice noodles, udon noodles, popcorn, microwave popcorn. as for flours, i only have the basics- rice flour and all-purpose flour.
i hate rice. that's going to the food pantry along with the oats. i don't make oatmeal but once a year, if that. why do we buy things that we dislike?


----------



## puteri (Oct 27, 2004)

I have: 
jasmine rice, Basmati rice, sweet glutinous rice, red rice, brown rice
Mung beans, lentils,
flours: wheat, rice, tapioca, glutinous 
various pastas- spagetti my favorite
I like garbanzo beans, red beans, cannelini beans, and other beans but in cans only.
Lately I am interested in cooking beans from scratch so I will probably venture into the beans that I have not tried before.
I love rice and will try different varieties.


----------



## merstarr (Oct 28, 2004)

Flour: Unbleached all purpose, whole wheat, and rye
Rice: Organic brown and basmati white
Pasta: A multitude of shapes and sizes - I live on pasta!
Misc: Whole wheat couscous, kasha (buckwheat groats), and cornmeal


----------



## honeybee (Nov 11, 2004)

I have some orzo, oatmeal, white rice, brown rice, oat bran, cornmeal, whole wheat flour, all purpose flour. I have some pasta (made of semolina).


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Nov 11, 2004)

GOT RICE? lol yea i got brown rice, thai rice, sticky rice, red sticky rice


----------



## kansasgirl (Nov 11, 2004)

Well I mentioned above that I was not a big fan of rice.  I did discover recently however Lundburg's Wild Blend. It has organic long grain brown rice, organic sweet brown rice, organic wild rice bits, organic wehani, and black japonica. It is really colorful, aromatic and has great texture - wonderful for pilafs, etc.


----------



## Catseye (Nov 11, 2004)

Let's see, I have AP flour, bread flour, self-rising flour.  I have canned kidney beans (light red), garbanzo beans, cannelloni beans, black beans (canned and dried), lentils (dried), Great Northern beans (dried).  Cornmeal.  Spaghetti, penne, rigatoni, little shells, a boatload of Mueller's elbows that I got in a killer sale.  About a half-cup of orzo that I keep forgetting to use up.  Mung beans for sprouting.  Ordinary white rice.  

Then there's the Mystery Flour.  I have a quart mayo jar full to the brim with something that is very pale yellow and very fine ground.  I'm thinking it may be soy flour, but I can't remember.  I can't identify it by smell.  I don't know what to do about it.  Every once in awhile I stare at it and ponder how to solve the mystery.  Then I shove the jar to the back of the shelf until the next time it gets uncovered, and I stare at it some more.   I've thought about tossing it, but that feels like a copout.  So I'm stuck with it.  I worry that I'll be going through the exercise 25 years from now, still pondering, still wondering, still baffled.


----------



## honeybee (Nov 11, 2004)

Catseye, do you have grits? That would fit the description. Oh, I forgot to mention the legumes I have (didn't count them as grains) and I always have grits.


----------



## Alix (Nov 12, 2004)

OMG...LMAO! Stop that you two!!! I just spit coffee all over the keyboard! I come in here quietly reading and making a list in my head of whats in the cupboard and WHAM! Bucky is talking about the corn shute and crewsk is talking bugs! LOL. Never stop you two...love the laughs.

I have:

Barley
Rice (a bunch of different types)
Oats
Flour (again, lots of types)
Cracked wheat
Flax
Buckwheat (kosha...mmmmmm!!!)
Cornmeal
Red River Cereal

Are we counting lentils here? I have a dried bean inventory that won't quit.

Buckytom, have you ever toasted your buckwheat in a cast iron pan (in bacon grease) and then added chicken broth to it? You keep stirring and adding to it sort of like risotto. OMG...to die for yummy. You need to salt it at the end. This is what my Dad called Kosha (sp?) and we used to LOVE it. I haven't made it in years though...gotta do that.


----------



## Catseye (Nov 12, 2004)

honeybee said:
			
		

> Catseye, do you have grits? That would fit the description.



No, Honeybee, moi don't do grits.  Good thought, though.  If I _did_ do grits, I bet that's what it would be.


----------

